# Blue states are named targets by ISIS...



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I might be connecting the wrong dots here but, in the quote from the article, I noticed all five states are blue states.



> The chilling Tuesday post also boasts of ISIS having "71 trained soldiers in 15 different states ready at our word to attack," specifically naming only Virginia, Maryland, Illinois, Michigan and California


ISIS appears to threaten Pamela Geller, claims US militants - NY Daily News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Makes perfect sense to me. Go where they won't shoot back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The JV team is here...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Wooohooo!!! PA isn't on the list!!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I might be connecting the wrong dots here but, in the quote from the article, I noticed all five states are blue states.
> 
> ISIS appears to threaten Pamela Geller, claims US militants - NY Daily News


 71 trained "Soldiers"? 71 Rabid Animals maybe.... If there are really 71 of them, we could have a mass grave.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

In the immortal words of Jessica Alba "Blah blah, woof woof".


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> In the immortal words of Jessica Alba "Blah blah, woof woof".


LOL. I have to ask, (and I may regret it), What was Jessica Alba doing or referring to when she said that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LOL. I have to ask, (and I may regret it), What was Jessica Alba doing or referring to when she said that?


OK, this thread is not in the bunker, so don't ask questions that will tempt Slippy or Mish! :grin:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> 71 trained "Soldiers"? 71 Rabid Animals maybe.... If there are really 71 of them, we could have a mass grave.


Since it is likely they are spread out across the country, we should have a C-130 pick them up and drop them near Juarez Cuidad, Mexico near their training camp.
Sorta like when the teacher hands you your bad grade with a big red "F" on it.

Forgive my morbidity... just being honest.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, this thread is not in the bunker, so don't ask questions that will tempt Slippy or Mish! :grin:


good point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On a related note, y'all have fun. I'm headed to the range to get some shooting in before I go to work.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Go where they won't shoot back.


Who says Michigan wont shoot back?....if they try to attack in our part of the woods,you will see them lined up on the sidewalk with tarps over them.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LOL. I have to ask, (and I may regret it), What was Jessica Alba doing or referring to when she said that?







Just watch the first minute and 20 seconds, you will get it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

As long as they stick to Detroit, who cares.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Since it is likely they are spread out across the country, we should have a C-130 pick them up and drop them near Juarez Cuidad, Mexico near their training camp.
> Sorta like when the teacher hands you your bad grade with a big red "F" on it.
> 
> Forgive my morbidity... just being honest.


C-130 rolling down the strip...
71 failures on a one way trip...
Bagged up, boxed up, rollin out the door...
71 isis got a NoGo score...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Go where they won't shoot back.


I live in CA and along with a lot of people I know I will shoot back.

As for the story I say meh. They are "terror"ist. They try to incite terror with their claims.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> C-130 rolling down the strip...
> 71 failures on a one way trip...
> Bagged up, boxed up, rollin out the door...
> 71 isis got a NoGo score...


LOL.

Would you put that poem to country tunes or rap?
... actually, it might make a nice cadence for marching.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LOL.
> 
> Would you put that poem to country tunes or rap?
> ... actually, it might make a nice cadence for marching.


it is a cadence lol

C-130 rolling down the strip
64 troopers on a one way trip
stand up hook up shuffle to the door
jump right out and count to 4


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

because Im A I 
R B
O R 
N E
Airborne
Airborne
Airborne
Airborne


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> because Im A I
> R B
> O R
> N E
> ...


Unfortunately, AIRBORNE is commanded by the CHAIRBORNE.

And therein lies the problem.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone ought to remind them that if an over the hill traffic cop was able to stop two of their finest and best trained they might want to revisit their training program.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So is it 71 virgins or 72 fighters?? 

How do I sign up for a visit??


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I didn't get the date, . . . was that 17 before or after Garland, Tx?

Might only be 15, . . . but who's counting?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Who says Michigan wont shoot back?....if they try to attack in our part of the woods,you will see them lined up on the sidewalk with tarps over them.


why say MI or IL wouldn't defend themselves? .... just regional bigotry talking ... his great grand-daddy lost his mammy and he's still mad ...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Go where they won't shoot back.


I liked your post, but since Michigan my home was named. I'm ready.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Who says Michigan wont shoot back?....if they try to attack in our part of the woods,you will see them lined up on the sidewalk with tarps over them.


I won't bother to tarp them. Since they're going to the fiery pit,might as well help out with a match or two.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

aquahull said:


> i won't bother to tarp them. Since they're going to the fiery pit,might as well help out with a match or two.


a liberal dose of pig fat will help get the fire started.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And the R&R for the Isis terrorist goes unimpeded!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I might be connecting the wrong dots here but, in the quote from the article, I noticed all five states are blue states.
> 
> ISIS appears to threaten Pamela Geller, claims US militants - NY Daily News


All of those states have cities with sizable Muslim populations. Hardly surprising that some may have ties to ISIS.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

You have to love these COWARDLY Islamic goat humpers! None of them have the BALLS to come at us head to head!

They have to threaten like the FILTHY, GOAT HUMPING, CHILD MOLESTING, FALSE PROPHET WORSHIPING CAMEL DUNG EATING COWARDS they are!

Come on HAJI, lets meet one on one and finish the game....!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Deer season doesn't open here until August. It would be kinda fun to get in some practice shooting these goat f***ers to sharpen the skills.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> it is a cadence lol
> 
> C-130 rolling down the strip
> 64 troopers on a one way trip
> ...


We had one at navy dive school:
I had a dog his name was blue
blue wanna be a diver too
bought him a mask and four tiny fins
took em to the ocean and threw his ass in........
put in mile after mile in the sand with ole blue


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Roaddawg said:


> You have to love these COWARDLY Islamic goat humpers! None of them have the BALLS to come at us head to head!
> 
> They have to threaten like the FILTHY, GOAT HUMPING, CHILD MOLESTING, FALSE PROPHET WORSHIPING CAMEL DUNG EATING COWARDS they are!
> 
> Come on HAJI, lets meet one on one and finish the game....!


 Hey Roaddawg, don't sugar-coat it! Tell us how you REALLY feel about Muslim terrorists!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Roaddawg said:


> You have to love these COWARDLY Islamic goat humpers! None of them have the BALLS to come at us head to head!
> 
> They have to threaten like the FILTHY, GOAT HUMPING, CHILD MOLESTING, FALSE PROPHET WORSHIPING CAMEL DUNG EATING COWARDS they are!
> 
> Come on HAJI, lets meet one on one and finish the game....!


This makes my heart happy! Roaddawg for President.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

I mean the government is rounding up preppers and putting red flags up for people( who really love America) if they can't find 71 people in 13 states. Hell New York would probably drag them in the street and beat them to death. Hell I hang them from a tree and let there spirit be trapped for ever in there bodies( no 70 virgins there)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Wooohooo!!! PA isn't on the list!!


Aside from Philly we I'm the keystone state are fly over territory. You all know we who cling bitterly to our guns and bibles.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kumarkalliente said:


> I mean the government is rounding up preppers and putting red flags up for people( who really love America) if they can't find 71 people in 13 states. Hell New York would probably drag them in the street and beat them to death. Hell I hang them from a tree and let there spirit be trapped for ever in there bodies( no 70 virgins there)


New York? Which NY are you talking about? The city or upstate? BTW: The SAFE act applies everywhere in the state.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When did Virginia become a blue state? 

A lot of Virginians are armed all the time: starting something here makes about as much sense as trying to rob a cop bar.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Not everyone in Blue states is "Blue" I will protect me and mine the best I can.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I am sorry for getting cranked.. I just get sick of these little cowards harming innocent people. A true Warrior never harms non-combatants. But these guys are not Warrior. They are cowards. 

I remember a quote from T.J. Jackson when asked "how do we deal with these people (Yankee's) down here" and his reply was simple and to the point and should be used towards these cowards. "Kill them Sir, Kill every last one of them!"

We will fight islam sooner or later. Let's not wait until they have the power to really injure us in the homeland like we allowed the Russians to do! And this is no religious statement because all are to be slaughtered even if you aren't a Christian.


----------

